# I accidentally dropped my puppy! help?



## deviddiya (Aug 14, 2012)

i accidentally dropped my 8 week old maltipoo on the floor! it was an accident and felt really horrible about it i was holding her in up in the air, trying to get her away from my other dog and he started to bite me playfully and i tried to make him stop and she started squirming and she fell. i felt horrible i grabbed her and hugged her and rubbed the side she fell on and i put her down and she tipped over so started to rub her leg again and she was ok but i kept hugging her all day and she was playing with me later that day. what should i do?
____________________
choosehottubsdirect reviews


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She's probably fine. Don't worry! If she is limping or acting confused then take her to the vet but chances are she's completely fine. 8 week old puppies are still uncoordinated and fall over haha. Hold firmly next time! It's good to hold puppies so they learn to accept it and not squirm. With my puppy I would hold her (sitting on the couch or floor at first so she can't fall) for a few moments then put her right back down. If she ever squirmed or resisted I would hold her firmly but gently until she stopped. As soon as she relaxed I'd put her down. Hold her on her back too.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I know a Toy Poodle puppy who fell off the back of the couch and broke her leg pretty badly. So dropping from even higher than that could certainly cause some serious injuries. But I think you would be seeing signs of it by now. Just keep an eye on her, and if anything seems weird call the vet. They'll help you decide if it's serious or not .


----------

